# NC45 and Soba



## erica_1020 (May 3, 2009)

I have done board searches, but...how are you al using this shade?  I was thinking all over lid and brow with a darker crease or lid color over it.  I have also looked at the comprehensive combo list but wanted some suggestions for darker complexions


----------



## gabi03 (May 4, 2009)

I like to use soba as a highlight sometimes, i'm not partial to the lighter highlight colors sometimes. Also I'll use it on my lid then sweep a darker colorful shade like cranberry, nocturnelle, deep truth in the crease or you can line your eye with these colors for an everyday look. Soba is a fav (of mine


----------



## User38 (May 4, 2009)

I have used soba on the upper crease above contour when I use a bronze, copper or orange on the lids.


----------



## dominichulinda (May 4, 2009)

I have yet to buy "soba" must get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to work it w/ my bronze and copper this summer.


----------



## MAChostage (May 4, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of Soba, it's just ok for me.  I normally use it either just on the lid or all the way to the brow, but I'm NC-45-ish and it's not that remarkable on me.  I bought Patina later, trying to get it to be what I wanted Soba to be, and I ended up liking Patina better.


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 5, 2009)

I am NW45 and I loveeeee soba.. its the only shadow that I hit the pan often.  I use it almost everyday as a highlight or base for a highlight.. it just always works for me - whenever i am not sure what highlight to use... soba.


----------



## erica_1020 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I have used soba on the upper crease above contour when I use a bronze, copper or orange on the lids._

 
Interesting that's where I put saddle now


----------



## Dayjoy (May 5, 2009)

I'm NW45/NC50 and I'll use Soba above the crease and below the highlight--as a blending color.  I like the finish and color for this.


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 7, 2009)

dont stop traffic..lol but can sometell me what is soba?


----------



## Dayjoy (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Redgal* 

 
_dont stop traffic..lol but can sometell me what is soba?_

 
It's a mid-tannish shadow color from MAC.


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dayjoy* 

 
_It's a mid-tannish shadow color from MAC._

 
oooh ok thanks!


----------



## benzito_714 (May 7, 2009)

i use soba over my concealer as a brow highlight.


----------



## TallulahBelle (May 9, 2009)

I use Soba all over my lid, for super-neutral days - it just evens out the colour.  I find it's too dark to use as a highlighter.


----------



## mehrunissa (May 10, 2009)

I'm NC44, and bought Soba for those days when I wanted a natural but finished look.  I was hoping it would kind of even out and slightly brighten the lid up, but it's just not that kind of color.  It barely even shows up, which makes me sad.  It looks pretty in the pan, but...Oh well.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (May 19, 2009)

Soba turns into a muddy mess on me, and i use UD PP under it. I am NC42 though.


----------



## aradhana (May 27, 2009)

i use soba on the lid mostly....with various colours in the crease sometimes sketch, sometimes embark, sweet liaisons dark shade (suite array), nocturnelle, shadowy lady...even sushi flower. 

for something a little more subtle i wear it with tempting in the crease, with orpheus and feline eyeliners.


----------



## dany06 (Jun 1, 2009)

Im a NC45 and I tried it once at a Mac counter. It barely showed but that could be to bad lighting. After getting home it became muddy and sort of dark when mixed with the oils on my lids. I tried about a billion different shadows looking for that perfect subtle yet does something for my eyes color and Soba is not it. I've tried Era also and it looked  barely like anything on just like Soba when at a Mac counter. So if you have tried Era then you can get an idea of what it looks like. 

Sorry Im no help but If you are just looking for a color to use that is subtle like Soba you could also try Arena or Patina. On me arena is like a peach flesh tone that is slightly shimmery. It is has a satin finish also. Doesn't stand out too much but you can tell something is there. It also makes a very natural looking highlight.  Patina looks a bit olive and darker than my lids but still very subtle.


----------



## Film_Noir (Jun 2, 2009)

I am NC50 but, I wear Soba on the lid with Brown Down in the crease.


----------



## Nepenthe (Jun 2, 2009)

I just recently picked up Soba (and Omega) to round out my neutrals.  It's pretty close to my skin tone, but it's great for fading out from the crease to the highlight.  I also like the satin finish for days when I'm not feeling like shimmer.


----------



## sassyvirgo (Jun 3, 2009)

Multi-use shade..... highlight/ all over wash/ blender/ crease you name it !!!
Def. a must have check out Texture also!


----------

